# horse sharing



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

been looking around for someone thats got a horse for sharing.
willing to chip in for costs etc
for a experienced rider been riding for about 15 years.
and has worked in stables, and used to riding all types of horse from nice carm ones to head stronge ones and flighty ones as well.

likes doing schooling and hacks also jumping. and dont mind mucking out
were in north london area can travel


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

We are a bit far away to help but have you tried any of these horse share sites lots up and running now...Maybe worth a try..


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah ive mailed some as yet no reply
found one with lots on round london


----------

